# New Barbarians Firebird



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built this as a replica of the protagonist's ride in the B movie "New Barbarians" aka "Warriors of Wasteland". After the success of Mad Max 2, Italian cinema flooded the market with cheap post-apocalyptic movies (known as the Spaghetti Apocalypse). It follows the loner 'Scorpion' going up against the bad guys who rove around in golf carts killing survivors. His ride is a black 67 Pontiac Firebird.









For this build i used a partly-built 68 firebird i had on hand. Finding a 40mm clear half-dome was the hardest part of this build. I made all the armor from diamond plate styrene sheet and made the accessories from styrene tube and rod.










build log here: http://www.thepartsbox.com/BB/viewtopic.php?f=252&t=4768


----------



## Russ GT (Mar 11, 2014)

Great job! I love those movies.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Oh that is awesome! I vaguely remember this movie... Love the dome on top reminds me of the moon buggy Sean Connery drove in Diamonds Are Forever.


----------

